# What are the best companies to buy RV from in UK?



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

After some consideration and let down by european manufacture we have decided to ditch a European motorhome and settle for RV.

I need some advise on which Uk companies offer the best service and value when purchasing here? 

We are interested in Trail lite and believe freedom motorhomes are selling them. 



Samantha


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

As you may have gathered from the scarcity of replies, this one is a sensitive subject!

People have varying experiences with motor home suppliers and, as a result, you will get a mixture of responses to your question, regardless of the supplier.

I suppose the one great advantage of buying an American over a European is that you will almost certainly get more for your money. The downsides aren't too many, although the size can sometimes create problems, as I discovered recently when I got lost in the back streets of Paris! But that's another story.

I bought my own motor home from Freedom and, being as objective as possible, I found that their pre-sales and delivery service was excellent. Everyone was very friendly and helpful and the experience was good. My only 'complaint' (which I have already mentioned to them) is that their after-sales service can sometimes be a bit 'casual' (I'm still waiting for a call-back they promised three days ago). 

My advice, and this is regardless of who you buy from, is to make certain that you fully understand exactly what you are buying and what sort of warranty and service back-up you will get. If you have owned a motor home previously, then you will also know that when you take delivery you should crawl over the thing with a microscope and test everything before you drive off in it. It's much easier to get things fixed before you've handed over your money!

I hope you get sorted out and find what you are looking for, but if you run into problems or have any questions, you will always find plenty of help here.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I can’t comment on after sales as we bought ours privately, but we did visit quite a lot in our search, so I will list our experience:

Ridgeset. Small Family firm, owner is an RVer, small selection but good prices.

Oakwell. Family firm again but bigger, imports Gulf Streams, very friendly.

Cheshire. Not impressed, seemed high priced, and ignored us.

Travelworld. Very large selection, worth visiting if only to see what’s available.

Westcroft. Good selection reasonable prices. It’s been taken over by Brownhills now so who knows what it’s like now?

Dudleys. Only seen at shows, expensive but have only heard good reports about them from other RVer’s. full workshop facility’s. 

Freedom. Smallish firm, reasonable selection, reasonable prices, seemed well organised, full workshop facility’s. 

Midland. Only seen at shows, high prices and double glazing type salesmen, not impressed but have heard a couple of good reports about after sales.

Hope this is of some help, some of the above may have full workshop facilities, but I have only listed the ones I know about. 

Olley


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi Samantha. Agree with the above, but the hard part is deciding what is right for you. I would recommend visiting at least Westcroft, Travelworld, Dudleys and Freedom to try to asses this. Obvious issues include:
budget 
size
slideouts (a slideout is worth about 2 feet of length)
pusher / puller diesel / petrol (lpg)
car licence / lgv (yes, i know this is controversial)
but in the end, the floorplan for us was the big decider. So many RVs have small kitchens (no worktop space) and some large RVs have disappointing wardrobe space. The pushers have huge basement lockers, so you can carry lots of volume, but some have a surprisingly small payload. I know of one owner of a monaco quad slide who is struggling with a weight problem, which you would not expect with a coach of this size. 

We love our daybreak (over 50 nights use since Feb) but i am sure it would not be right for everyone. 

I would also add to list of dealers Itchy Feet near Newquay. Again, family business, small importer, RV enthusiast and all round interesting character with good choices.


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

I visited a lot of dealers when I was looking to buy, and broadly agree with what has been said.
However, you only really find out what the dealer is like AFTER the purchase! Best to talk to as many people as possible who who have already bought from different dealers.

I can tell you one place to avoid totally, where they are true conmen i.e. confidence tricksters!!! They advertise a lot in MMM magazine.

This is Anglo American RV in Uxbridge, Middlesex, London.

Barge poles come to mind!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I broadly agree with the previous posters, we bought from Travelworld, no issues, they reimbursed me with the cost of replacing the four leisure batteries and always answered emails and phone calls promptly. 
If buying again I would try and buy closer to home, not always possible, we visited two well known London dealers before moving further afield .. yes, barge poles come to mind. 
RVs are complex beasts and unless you buy brand spanking new (even that's no guarantee) you will more than likely have minor (hopefully) problems which, if you are not able to tackle on your own having a round trip of several hundred miles to fix a minor issue can be an expensive hobby. 
Since buying last year I have replaced the fridge electronic module, $99 replaced batteries £120 , annual service, fixed the electric step, replaced the reversing camera (which Travelworld supplied under warranty), fitted new roof ventilation cowls, repaired the water heater and few other minor problems. None of the above are unusual, so be prepared. 
Summing up, buy as close to home as possible and be prepared to rectify minor problems on your own and learn how to service and keep it running sweet or be prepared for hefty bills.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I know nothing about RV'S except the fact I would like one  , but not right now, later on. :wink:

This company has been mentioned here, small and friendly, Linda posts on here as LC1962, not sure what you are looking for exactly but a another name to add to your growing list maybe.

http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/motorhomes.htm

MHS...Rob


----------



## 97785 (Feb 19, 2006)

I've contacted Griffin American Motorhomes in the past and they are a very honest and helpful family business and their prices seem pretty competitive. They don't seem to be pushy and are honest with things such as the driving license issue. Try www.griffin-american-motorhomes.co.uk

Craig


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RVs*

Hi

Both Oakwell and Ridgeset are on my doorstep. I have visited both and was under no pressure at all.

Oakwell were as mentioned very friendly and the lad at Ridgeset was knowledgable.

Here are the web sites

www.oakwellmotorhomes.com

www.ridgesetrv.co.uk

If you are travelling far and want a local guide - me and Oscar will oblige!

Rapide561


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I am on the hunt for an RV as well. The ones that I am look at buying from are

www.ridgesetrv.co.uk (Les) held the place open for me after hours.
www.statesidetuning.co.uk (Linda) Fantastic advice and stories even to some not sure whether to buy yet or not.

There are probably others but these are the ones I have met personally and now trust. There are others I have met and wouldn't touch with yours tbh.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Anyone got any personal experience or informed opinion of Destination RV's (now based near Pewsey)?

PM would be appreciated if views are contentious!


----------

